# If someone has the time to id this pattern



## whispers (Jan 24, 2018)

I found a photo of this baby blanket and have searched and searched for the pattern it uses. I would love to make this up in white and when a gift is needed just add the appropriate color. I appreciate your time in helping. Thank you, Linda in Jacksonville FL


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Interesting knit pattern, hope someone finds directions.


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

Not sure what language this is.
http://nazarca.com/bayanlara-yelek-bebeklere-battaniye-modelleri-75-tane/renklisaten-kurdeleli-fiyonklu-orgu-battaniye

Dick


----------



## whispers (Jan 24, 2018)

Thank you, Dick. Unfortunately no pattern.


----------



## zweigx (Jan 24, 2017)

It may be Farsi or another Middle Eastern language.


----------



## Julek5p5 (Feb 24, 2015)

Closest thing I could find was a pattern called Pine Cone Knit and Pearl Scheme on Pinterest. It had offset ovals but was more intricate, lots of lace.


----------



## petitenwuk (Apr 1, 2011)

https://nazarca.com/buzme-fistikli-orgu-modeli-turkce-videolu-tarifi


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Previous mentioned web sites are Turkish. 

Petitenwuk is on the right track. However, it looks like the "cluster stitch" has been done by embroidery after the blanket is knitted.


----------



## RenewedKnitter (Aug 20, 2014)

Is Turkish, colored pieces added afterwards. Video on it


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I call that stitch the butterfly stitch.


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Is it this, with the addition of the "butterfly" or is it an English rib?


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

RenewedKnitter said:


> Is Turkish, colored pieces added afterwards. Video on it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Candycounter1 (Mar 28, 2017)

That’s beautiful


----------



## whispers (Jan 24, 2018)

Thank you, everyone, for your efforts. I just watched the video and will write it up, and post it. Many hugs... it really is beautiful! Linda in Jacksonville, FL


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That one is lovely. Hope you get the pattern worked out Whispers.


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

to me it looks like a garter st blanket then the colour threads added to look like smocking


----------



## Padittle (Nov 8, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## sutclifd (Feb 26, 2013)

Is it possible that its a form of double knit? Instead of knitting the 'butterfly' sections, you just carry them over, then go back and add the colors to tie the unknit yarns into a butterfly-looking thing?


----------



## Nitting_More (Nov 8, 2011)

RenewedKnitter said:


> Is Turkish, colored pieces added afterwards. Video on it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jiggs (Jan 21, 2016)

It isn't beads but pieces of ribbon that she cuts and then hand sews around the loops. Very pretty but labor intensive.


----------



## victory (Jan 4, 2014)

Beautiful Pattern.


----------



## Nitting_More (Nov 8, 2011)

Jiggs said:


> It isn't beads but pieces of ribbon that she cuts and then hand sews around the loops. Very pretty but labor intensive.


Oh. Because they are so uniform in shape and size, I thought they were the craft Pony Beads. My common sense tells me that it would be impossible to surround those strands on the knitted piece since they are attached at both ends. Duh!

Very pretty project, isn't it?


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

That is so clever I watched the video even though I don't speak Turkish it was clear enough from the video that I am sureI can duplicate it. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## BobzMum (Nov 10, 2012)

Such a pretty blanket and the video makes it look easy to do as well.
I started looking at some of her other videos - Wow!


----------



## kkd (Sep 13, 2017)

RenewedKnitter said:


> Is Turkish, colored pieces added afterwards. Video on it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## littletreasure (Jun 4, 2011)

Looking forward to the pattern. Thank you so much for taking the task on.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Does look lovely.


----------



## RenewedKnitter (Aug 20, 2014)

Nitting_More said:


> But I don't see how she ever adds the beads. Where in the video is that technique?


You must have only watched part of the video; the colored part starts at 38.

On this video, it starts at 25:10


----------



## Shaidoo (Feb 10, 2012)

It seems like Turkish language.


----------



## Jiggs (Jan 21, 2016)

Nitting_More said:


> Oh. Because they are so uniform in shape and size, I thought they were the craft Pony Beads. My common sense tells me that it would be impossible to surround those strands on the knitted piece since they are attached at both ends. Duh!
> 
> Very pretty project, isn't it?


I thought the same thing on the beads, curiosity got the better of me so I had to watch the video. I don't have any babies on the horizon in the family but might have to try this one.


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

RenewedKnitter said:


> Is Turkish, colored pieces added afterwards. Video on it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Knitting Nana 2 (Aug 22, 2012)

very pretty...would love to see the pattern...


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

So pretty it would be nice to have the pattern.


----------

